# Been diagnosed with cancer :( Will the chemo drugs make me lose alot of weight??



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

On the 24th of december i was diagnosed with testicular cancer :crying: .

I had my operation last thursday to take out the lump/teste that was growing in me so i can't lift for 6 weeks and when i get the results back in 3 weeks-ish i'll get told if i'll have to have chemo/radiation therapy. so i probably won't be able to train for like 6 months because i'll be too tired :sad:.

I know that if i have to have chemo i'll probably lose some weight because i'll have no appetite and being sick alot but tbh for me this is a good thing coz i do parkour and over the past 2-3 years i've put on quite abit of muscle and to lose 1-2 stone will be great coz obviously i'll be lighter and can jump father.

I know you're not doctors but maybe you know someone that has or is going through this.

Have they lost much weight because of having cancer and taking chemo drugs or have they stayed the same weight?

This is and odd question i know but it is a serious post

Thankyou for any answers


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes the drugs will effect you. Talk to your specialist for more info! Thoughts are with you! xx


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

sorry to hear that mat.?when u went docs did they notice it straight away as ive got a cyst there but u can never be to carefu i might go back it hasnt grown or anything tho


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Ah this is horrible mate, im sorry, but in all honesty for the time being i would concentrate on yourself/ friends and family and forget about training for a while, i hope all goes well for you


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

fair play mate! you're taking it well and i hope you get well very soon so you can get back on track with what you like doing !  much respect


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dude, im really sorry to read this. I had found a lump earlier in the year, followed by another one a couple of months back, both of which turned out to be nothing sinister but that was hell on its own, so I can only imagen what you're going through.

I my self have never had chemo or anything like that, however 2 very close friends of mine have and they lost a considerable amount of weight during treatment.

Really wishing you the best mate, keep us updated to how everything goes!!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi m8 thats awful news about your diagnosis but research shows that testicular cancer carries a good *prognosis* compared to other types of cancer. Stay strong, dont surrender and dont give up


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Thoughts are with you for a speedy recovery. Chemo prob will make you loose weight though it effects people differently. My mam was not too ill on chemo not much sickness and she did not loose much hair, she didnt loose too much weight either. She has made a good recovery and this is the third year clear 

Good luck hun keep chin up x


----------



## Robbieben (Jan 1, 2010)

It will possibly depend on your own bodys reaction to the treatment your hospital decides is best to treat your case.

Not all Chemo is the same and you may be on a plan that may or may not affect your appetite etc.

My Dad has had cancer for the last 2 years or so and undergone 2 major operations and had radio and chemo, during this time he has always kept his appetite but the day or two following chemo treatment he is always very tired and weary, he also eats less due to being tired but by day 3 he is then recovering his appetite and strength and starts to resume normal life.

Hopefully your treatment will be mild in the way it affects your life, good luck and a speedy recovery to full health for the future mate.


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

Thankyou for your support and very very fast replies 

I'll keep you updated on how everything goes


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Fcuking hell mate that's terrible. Have a lump on my ball but got it checked and thankfully was all clear, thoughts are with you mate.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear your news mate. I think for the moment focus on getting better etc. as the training will always wait for you.

Hope things work out for you amd you get better soon.


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

1bpk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> On the 24th of december i was diagnosed with testicular cancer :crying: .
> 
> ...


Oh Mate, I have nothing but sympathy for you. I know it took some bravery posting on here, facing up to this isn't great, but WELL DONE for taking a positive step and taking charge of your life back.

I was diagnosed with a tumour in my mouth in November 2008, for which I had two rounds of surgery, steroids, drugs and chemotherapy. I lost two stone in weight over the first three months, most of it muscle as I couldn't exercise due to side effects of the drugs and the risk of the exertion bringing on bleeding.

I then went into severe depression coupled with the steroids and put on three and a half stone of fat, which I'm still shifting, but getting there.

Don't think the Medical profession are just there for your physical health. They really aren't. It's so, SO important to take care of your mental health too. I didn't do a good enough job of that, looking back, but everyone handles it differently. Please make sure you talk to someone, whether that just be a councillor or a psychiatrist.

Don't leave it until you're deep in the effects of a downer, start that now as well as the drug therapy, in my humble opinion.

List questions you want to ask the specialist and either record the answers, or give the questions to their secretary and ask them to type up the answers so you don't forget anything and can refer to it after.

I'm sure you'll be bloody wonderful given enough time to recover mentally and physically - just don't be too brave about this, take all the help you can get - ok? ;-)

best of luck, Gavin.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

I know nothing about Cancer - but my thoughts are with you hun, wish you a speedy recovery

K x


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> Hi m8 thats awful news about your diagnosis but research shows that testicular cancer carries a good *prognosis* compared to other types of cancer. Stay strong, dont surrender and dont give up


Yeah i've been told that it's one of the easiest's to treat so thats good news


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

jammach said:


> Oh Mate, I have nothing but sympathy for you. I know it took some bravery posting on here, facing up to this isn't great, but WELL DONE for taking a positive step and taking charge of your life back.
> 
> I was diagnosed with a tumour in my mouth in November 2008, for which I had two rounds of surgery, steroids, drugs and chemotherapy. I lost two stone in weight over the first three months, most of it muscle as I couldn't exercise due to side effects of the drugs and the risk of the exertion bringing on bleeding.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice mate :thumb:


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Dude im really sorry 2 hear the bad news. My bro has had cancer three times and thankfully he has come through it every time. As mentioned before loadsa people recover from testicular cancer so good luck and i'm sure you will be back to 100% in no time.

His chemo made him lose a bit of weight but not 2 much tbh, but it affects ur appetite and i guess it depends what type of chemo you have as he had the strongest type so he was in hospital for a while.

but concentrate on getting better and good luck 2 u mate,my thoghts and prayers are with you.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear this news mate.hope you get it sorted very quickly.

We on ukm will be here for you.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear about this. God bless, wishing you a swift recovery.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

sorry about the news mate, wish you the best of luck and hope you get better soon


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I can only echo everyone's sentiments

Wishing you a speedy recovery !


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your situation.

If it's any help there was something who posted on BB.com's misc section sometime ago going through the same ordeal. It was almost like a log of his treatment from start to finish (he's now in the clear i think and has resumed training) - might be worth signing up over there and asking about it.


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation.
> 
> If it's any help there was something who posted on BB.com's misc section sometime ago going through the same ordeal. It was almost like a log of his treatment from start to finish (he's now in the clear i think and has resumed training) - might be worth signing up over there and asking about it.


 Could you find the thread for me please so i can have a read. I can't seem to find it.

Thanks


----------



## Munch (Dec 22, 2009)

Really sorry to hear this mate, all the best with your recovery.

With regard to your weight question: you have bigger fish to fry right now mate - dont worry about it. You can pack on the size once you have fully recovered.

all the best mate


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Not sure about the effect the drugs will have but my thoughts are with you!

All the best


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

sorry to hear this and hope you get well SOON


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

sorry to hear about this mate - get well soon and remember that what ever weight you may or may not loose during your treatment can get put back on when you are all sorted.


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your diagnosis etc. Wishing you a speedy recovery.

Perhaps for some specific support and info, you might want to google some variation of testicular-cancer-forum?

All the best.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Can't tell much but. get well soon.


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

Little update,

As i said in my first post i had my operation last thursday and it's been 4 days now.

I was in sh*t loads of pain after the op as expected.

But yesterday and today the pain has decreased LOADS. I can walk fine now and sitting up and getting out of bed is soo much easier  :bounce:

I thought i would have been in alot of pain for much longer than this.

so yeah, recovering really quick which is great :thumb:

Gunna take off the dressing later to see how thats doing and give it a clean.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

1bpk said:


> Little update,
> 
> As i said in my first post i had my operation last thursday and it's been 4 days now.
> 
> ...


Really glad to hear, it, keep us all updated :beer:


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

hi

Im sure you fully recover , take care.

NN


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I wish you a speedy recovery and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Best of luck in your battle mate, if caught early enough testicular cancer is easily beatable, very high percentage of recovery.

You can also go on to lead a perfectly normal life once recovered as well, train just as hard as before and do everything you could do.

God Bless You.


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm healing up really nice and quick and feeling really good atm.

Had a little chest workout yesterday  even though the doctors said i shouldn't lift for at least a month. so i better not lift too much, hehe


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

:thumb: Glad to see you're alright mate and in good spirits!

Keep us up to date!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

....sorry to hear that pal....ur last couple of posts sound up beat....hope things continue to go well:thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Good luck m8, sympathy towards you, not a nice thing for anyone to have.

But look on the bright side your getting better and thats all that matters right? you will put the weight back on if you lose any, so don't worry about that.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

1bpk,

I was in the same boat as you last year -Seminoma, Orcidecotomy, Chemo and now I'm on surveillance - bloods and a chest Xray every two months with a CT at the end of the year.

This forum is very useful and will tell you a lot about what is going on

http://www.tc-cancer.com/forum/index.php

If there is ANYTHING you want to know/ask or just chat them send me a PM mate.

ATB


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Just read the update.....glad to hear things are progressing well mate.

:thumbup1:


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

OldMan said:


> 1bpk,
> 
> I was in the same boat as you last year -Seminoma, Orcidecotomy, Chemo and now I'm on surveillance - bloods and a chest Xray every two months with a CT at the end of the year.
> 
> ...


Thanks Oldman,

Had a bit of a read on there before.

If i think of anything i'll post in this thread, so other people can see :beer: .


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

Had another workout yesterday.

Felt really really good 

And the swelling around the incision has pretty much gone right down now, still completely numb though. I hope the feeling comes back.


----------



## Go For It (Jan 21, 2010)

I just read about the cancer

You'll over-come this and come out stronger than you was before. Positive thinking is the way - Never give in and fight back

All the best.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Good to see you're kicking its @ss mate :thumbup1:

Go steady with the weights though while you recover.


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

Go For It said:


> I just read about the cancer
> 
> You'll over-come this and come out stronger than you was before. Positive thinking is the way - Never give in and fight back
> 
> All the best.


Thanks

Yeah, i hope soo.



ba baracuss said:


> Good to see you're kicking its @ss mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Go steady with the weights though while you recover.


Lol,

I am.

I'm only doing abit of training on monday's so i don't go insane :thumb:


----------

